# Finished product shelf life?



## libra276 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am making soap favors for my wedding out of M&P soap.  Is there a shelf life for the soap and/or mica and fragrance oils?

My wedding is in May, so I have 7 months.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 31, 2010)

Even though M&P soap base might have a shelf life of a year or longer...

Fragrances fade and packaging get's icky.  I would do them 1-2 months before hand.

That's just me.


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2010)

You could make them a few months ahead and shrink wrap them.  This would help keep them fresh longer.  I do this before a craft show and I put them in a cello bag.  I make them 2-3 months ahead and about a week before the show I dip some raffia in the scented oil and tie it around the top of the cello bag.  This way they can smell the scent but the soap is sealed tight and preserved.

Congratulations!


----------



## coral (Nov 24, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> You could make them a few months ahead and shrink wrap them.  This would help keep them fresh longer.  I do this before a craft show and I put them in a cello bag.  I make them 2-3 months ahead and about a week before the show I dip some raffia in the scented oil and tie it around the top of the cello bag.  This way they can smell the scent but the soap is sealed tight and preserved.
> 
> Congratulations!



Thats a great idea putting the scent on the outside.


----------



## Tai777 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Shrink Wrapping*

Hi Llineb,

Doesn't shrink wrapping the soap make it sweat? Maybe I'm wrong but I thought that the more oxygen the soap gets the better for the soap. I say this because I'm considering what to wrap my soaps in not for sale but for gifts.

Tai


----------



## llineb (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Shrink Wrapping*



			
				Tai777 said:
			
		

> Hi Llineb,
> 
> Doesn't shrink wrapping the soap make it sweat? Maybe I'm wrong but I thought that the more oxygen the soap gets the better for the soap. I say this because I'm considering what to wrap my soaps in not for sale but for gifts.
> 
> Tai



I haven't made CP soap yet but I think this is true for this kind of soap.  I have been wrapping my M&P soap like this for a year without any problems.  I was using the stretch tight wrap but it would become loose after a month or so and I would have to re-wrap it.  The only problem I have with the shrink wrap is that you can't smell the soap through it so I usually have a sample bar wrapped in stretch tight wrap or else some of the FO in the raffia I tie the cello bag closed with.  I put the sample bar in front of the wrapped soap and they always pick it up to smell.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 25, 2010)

I shrink wrap all my MP soaps as soon as they are cooled off with no problems.


----------

